# اقتراح لعله يحد من مشكلة ........



## Zayer (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*اقتراح لعله يحد من مشكلة ........*

نضرا لما نراه من اسلوب الاعضاء  في الحوار 

والخروج عن ادب الحوار او الخروج عن صلب الموضوع 

فأنا اقترح انكم تشيلو الصلاحيات عن الاعضاء الجدد  عن المشاركة في جميع المنتديات 

ما عذا منتدى واحد و هو اختبار الى  الاعضاء  

وبالتالي راح ينعمل تصفية و راح يكون هناك اعضاء كوفء 

للحوار و بدون تجريح   

ويكون الجميع ان شاء الله بمستوى   و احترام 

افضل من الهدة الي صايرة الان 

شنو رايكم ؟


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*اذا صار هذا الشئ فأنت اول الخارجين ..  
ينقل الى المحذوفات بسبب هشاشته و لا منطقيته** هذا رأي في موضوعك!!*


----------



## Zayer (7 نوفمبر 2005)

اذا كنت اول الخارجين فلا مانع عندي اذا كان هذا الشئ حق علي 

وانت ابديت رايك الان و بانتضار بقية الاعضاء و الاداريين


----------



## Coptic Man (7 نوفمبر 2005)

*صعب يا زاير الكلام ده يكون احنا بنحاول علي قدر استطاعتنا نرود الاعضاء الجدد ونطبعهم با اسلوب هادئ 

وربنا يهدي الجميع *


----------



## Zayer (8 نوفمبر 2005)

لكن انا ملاحظ  ان كثير من الاعضاء الجدد ما عندهم احترام مع الاسف 

ولكن على الاقل يصير منتدى حوار الاديان هو الوحيد الي يتطبق عليه هذا النظام 

حتى يكون الحوار افضل و نتوصل الى نتائج افضل


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (13 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اذا كنت اول الخارجين فلا مانع عندي اذا كان هذا الشئ حق علي
> 
> وانت ابديت رايك الان و بانتضار بقية الاعضاء و الاداريين




^
^
^
اهذا رد

ربما هذا الرد صدر من طفل


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2005)

نحن في منتدى تختلف فيه الاراء و وجهات النظر... فلا تدعوا نظرة شخص واحد في موضوع ما, يخرب العلاقة بين البقية.... اتمنى ان نكون حكماء يا احباب


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*انا مع المشرف العام*


----------

